# Hello guys I am sort of new



## chickied99 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello all I am sort of new, been browsing for ages but now ready to share with everyone.  I love makeup so much I am now very addicted to it. I love everybody's tutorials and also dont feel so bad about buying lots of MAC.   How do I look at what is for sale from you guys etc as I am blocked for some reason.


----------



## Choupinette28 (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## cyberkero (Aug 4, 2008)

hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and welcome.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## crystalado (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

